# Plant ID



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Let's play Name That Plant. I picked this up at the last meeting. It just had two leaves and a small bulb. It has grown a few more leaves since then. What is it? Some sort of Aponogeton? The leaves have an interesting pattern. It looks like an Echinodorus, but they don't have bulbs. Thanks.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like an Aponogeton to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is probably _Aponogeton undulatus_. I say this partly because the pattern on the leaves is distinctive for this species, and because CrownMan in the club grows it and brings young plants for trade regularly.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes it is A. Undulatus. It is the only Aponogeton that will reproduce with runner from the base upward. When the young plant has a nice size bulb and a couple of small roots, it is ok to cut it off the runner and plant it.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Does this one require an annual dormancy period like other Aponogeton? I saw a couple of online references stating that it does not.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have never had one go dormant. I do know that snails like to nibble on this plant though. It does like a little root fertilization in the substrate, good lighting and space. I use Seachem Root Tabs or capsules of Osmocote.


----------

